

Liquid cooled bulbs ready for summer (another LED replacement bulb) - ChuckMcM
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57428934-76/liquid-cooled-led-bulbs-ready-for-summer/

======
ChuckMcM
Another take on the LED incandescent bulb replacement, although in this case
they use a fluid inside the bulb to aid in heat convection outside of the
bulb.

I'm always curious to know if anyone is working on a high temperature LED
material which would not be as susceptible to heat death as current LEDs.

